# COLORADO



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So, I've made up my mind to hunt Colorado next year for elk. I've looked at many maps and think I have some ideas of where I would like to hunt. I was thinking around unit 22, 23, 33, 34 areas. Anyone have any info that they wouldn't mind passing along? I realize this is like asking a fat man for the last twinkie in the box...but I really appreciate any information anyone is willing to share. I'm planning on doing some scouting as soon as spring and summer get here.


----------



## telston78 (Dec 5, 2009)

Think a lot of that is private but could be wrong. Check out the units around Steamboat/Hayden. Hunted 1st rifle on a units south of there many times and am thinking of doing a archery hunt this year but don't know if I can have both on that unit. Great thing is that you can hunt Utah spike/cow with bow then when the season ends go over there when the elk are really in rut. You looking for a bull or any elk? What weapon....Archery? Let me know if you like that area and maybe I can give you some more info.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The Four Corners (San Juan National Forest) has some really good elk hunting. I ran an outfitter camp out of Delores, which is near Cortez. Lots of public land, I would recommend the area around Groundhog.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My son and I hunted deer in unit 421 and saw 8 mature bull around Mud Hill. Probably a good place for you to check out.


----------

